# Import de Mac vers iPod sans Itunes



## Billoute (14 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je suis nouveau parmi vous mais la je dois dire que je patine dans la semoule depuis quelque temps et c'est également pour cela que je fais appel à vous.
Mon besoin est simple (quoi que) : je n'utilise plus Itunes depuis fort longtemps car sa gestion de lourde bibliothèque est totalement buggé.
Je me suis tourné vers Swinsian mais l'import vers l'iPod n'est pas optimum (notamment sur la gestion des dossiers).
En résumé, j'ai besoin d'IMPORTER ma bibliothèque musicale (en dehors d'iTunes) vers mon iPod (120Go) en gérant les dossiers dans l'iPod
ie : Dossier JAZZ, à l'intérieur les artistes et les albums
Existe-t-il une solution SIMPLE pour importer rapidement les dossiers et musique (hors iTunes) d'un MAC vers un IPOD ?
Je sais qu'il y a beaucoup de sujets sur ce thèmes mais c'est toujours de l'iPod vers le MAC
Je vous remercie infiniment pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter sur ce thème
Bien à vous
Billoute


----------



## ericse (14 Janvier 2020)

Catalina ? Puisque iTunes a été remplacé par plusieurs app spécialisées...


----------



## Billoute (15 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour et merci du retour,
Je suis effectivement sur Catalina mais j'utilise Swinsian pour la musique maintenant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Avril 2020)

Bjr je n'arrive à charger 2 musiques/jour dans mon Shuffle. Mais mon iPod, de 2006 je crois, ne reste pas longtemps connecté. iPod/ Shuffle : G lu ça : Branchez en USB à votre Mac, ouvrir le Terminal (Applications -> Utilitaires -> Terminal) et entrez la commande : sudo killall -STOP -c usbd mais à quel moment le faire ? merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour les Pro, 
De retour avec des soucis de chargement de Musiques sur iPod. D'après ce que j'ai compris il n'y a que 1Go de capacité et sur ces 1 il y a 681 Mo de "Autres" ??
Déjà lorsqu'il est branché au Mac, comme il n'y reste pas longtemps connecté, je n'ai pas le temps de lire d'autres informations. Je l'ai restauré, et je suis dans l'attente du calcul en cours...Et j'ai encore cette partie autres dont je ne connais pas





Quelqu'un s'y connait et pourrait éclairer ma lanterne ? Même si je n'ai pas de lumière, à tous mes étages, Merci.


----------

